# Happy Birthday Hauntiholik



## Spookineer (Aug 20, 2006)

Happy Birthday Haunt!!! Hope it was a fun one, and all your wishes come true. Did ya get to go to Chuck E. Cheese? Oh to be a youngster again....


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Well Haunt, need I send you a re-gift? Like your underwear?

Anyways, a very Happy Birthday to you!!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

happy happy joy joy!


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Haunti Birthday, Happy. 


Or something.


----------



## TwistedDementia (May 2, 2007)

You know you better have a great one HH!!!


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Happy Horror Day HH


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Happy birthday Hauntie!


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

I guess this might be a day late but belated or not we are celebrating your birthday.


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## BuriedAlive (Jun 8, 2006)

Have your cake and eat it too, HH. Happy Birthday!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Happy Birthday Haunti!!!!!!! I hope you enjoy your day and gets lots and lots of attention and presents!!!!!!


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

Happy birthday chicky!~


----------



## Beepem (Jul 17, 2006)

happy birthday HH!


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Happy Birthday Haunti!


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Happy Birthday Day To You...Happy Birthday To You....Happy BIRRRRTHDAY Dear Hauntie...Happy Birthday To YOOOOOOU!!! I hope you have a great one.


----------



## TwistedDementia (May 2, 2007)

If you didn't here Turtle... Happy B-Day to you, LOL


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Happy Death Day!! (Well, it sounded more clever in my head).


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Happy birthday!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Happy Birthday! Hope it's a great one.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Thank ye all. Cinderella is about to leave for the ball alone but if anyone wants to join me for a birthday drink, I'm at 
1331 Pennsylvania Avenue Washington, D.C.
I'll be the one in white


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

Have a great day!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ShadyHallows (Jun 14, 2006)

Have an excellent birthday!


----------



## CerysCrow (Jan 22, 2007)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

today is your Birthday- HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU----tick/tock tick/tock


----------



## BooGirl666 (Jul 29, 2006)

Happy Birthday Haunti!!! I hope you get lots of goodies :devil:


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Happy Birthday Heather. Mmmmm 36, almost old enought to know better, but not. Have a happy year.


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY HAUNTI!!!!!!!

Hope ya had a _*great*_ day and got exactly what you wanted! Or that you got gift cards so that you can go and get what you want! :devil: heeheeheehee


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

Happy Birthday! Hope you had a GREAT Day Haunti!


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

And a Haunti Happy birthday to you from the soggy Midwest... hope it was a great day!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Happy B Day guess im late hope it was good one


----------

